
Ask HN: What is the MOST epic resume you've ever seen? - ob1gman
I feel like I&#x27;ve never gotten my resume perfect and I&#x27;d love to see examples!
======
cbanek
Back at Uni during a job fair, I needed to stand out from the thousand or so
other coders. I noticed companies were all trying to give out their free shit
with their name on it, so I decided I'd try that myself.

So I made T-Shirts with my resume ironed on the front. Best $100 in marketing
I ever spent, and got me multiple interviews and a lot of laughs. IBM hated
it.

------
selmat
From my experience even epic resume can't compete with right contact inside
desired company.

I have posted my resumes to my current company three times, but without
success. After two years I had "insider" there, who recommended me to his
manager and I was hired only with formal interview process.

~~~
afarrell
Its not about what you know. It isn't about who you know either. It is about
who thinks you can solve their problems.

~~~
WhatIsThisIm12
It's about selling yourself.

You are always selling something.

Recommended reading: [https://www.amazon.com/Art-Sale-Learning-Masters-
Business/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Art-Sale-Learning-Masters-
Business/dp/0143122762)

~~~
afarrell
But in many environments, your ability to sell yourself is most determined by
your ability to deliver.

------
softwareman
Best one is:

[http://www.stroustrup.com/](http://www.stroustrup.com/)

Most interesting is "I designed and implemented the C++ programming language."

------
jf22
Project manager applied for the job with some border control experience.

Duties included:

· FOCUS ON DETECTION APPREHENSION AND/OR DETERRENCE OF TERRORISTS AND
TERRORIST WEAPONS.

~~~
wingerlang
This seems like something any TSA agent could write as well.

------
yolesaber
A nice plain text black on white resume with in depth and precise explanations
of the applicants relevant experience and expertise.

------
hacknat
I received an application from a guy that was getting back into programming
after not working for many years. We brought him in because his resume was
very interesting. He worked for IBM in the mid 1970s and he started working
for MSFT in the late 1970s. One of his notable projects was porting Basic to
Mac OS, his direct supervisor was one Paul Allen.

He was totally legit, but ultimately wasn't interested in what we were doing.
He was fascinating to talk to.

------
zhte415
Just make it easy to parse.

Dates jumping around especially are a pain. Make it easy to read. Give to a
friend to check, preferably a friend who has experience of hiring others.

~~~
WhatIsThisIm12
What about dates jumping around because it's categorized by something other
than date? e.g. "Entrepreneurial experience," "Full Time Jobs," "Internships"

------
dreamdu5t
ResumAI. It uses viewing time and a genetic algorithm to display your resume
and learns to be more effective over time by changing its layout.

------
tmaly
I have not really seen anything epic, but I did get one filled with curse
words before. I think the guy was going for shock value, but it did not work
for me.

------
27182818284
Eh, this is impossible for larger organizations. Mind you the hiring
committees I've been on are just that, committees of 3-4 people. Maybe one
person makes the phone call to the person at the end, but behind the scenes
there are several people potentially looking at the resumes. Alice's version
of perfect can differ from Bob and Charlies definition

------
MalcolmDiggs
This guy pretty much killed it:

[http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-
resume/](http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-resume/)

------
qaq
A developer wrote resume in js using semantics of the code to emphasize the
points he was making.

~~~
bbcbasic
Yuk.

